# Apple Watch wrist photos, post them here



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Post photos of your Apple Watch here. Please put discussion in other threads.

I don't have an Apple Watch. So, I'll start it with the member photo that inspired this.

photo by Ausman600









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Loving mine. 
38mm sport



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)




----------



## herbalt (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## bjw29 (Jan 3, 2012)

valmak said:


> View attachment 3847482


There is an easter egg on this watch! You have the best investment edition as I call it. Take your straps off and check under the lugs. If you have a pentelope driver then you can take the strap off and put your own straps on it. I think it may go up to a 24 mm too


----------



## bjw29 (Jan 3, 2012)

herbalt said:


> View attachment 3863034


There is an easter egg on this watch! You have the best investment edition as I call it. Take your straps off and check under the lugs. If you have a pentelope driver then you can take the strap off and put your own straps on it. I think it may go up to a 24 mm


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Have been enjoying this since launch day. I'm actually missing my mechanicals less and less... Maybe it's a good thing (to prevent me from buying more watches!):


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Disclaimer: I don't own the Apple watch.


----------



## RobG (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

My turn



















Chibatastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine arrived a few days ago - I'm enjoying it so far.

Here's a quick snapshot - it actually looks pretty sharp with the steel mesh band:


----------



## triple6 (May 13, 2015)

they look better than i thought they would!


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Not bad!


----------



## Febernovo (May 9, 2015)

With custom blue leather band


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

They look slick! 

Sent from Xperia Z2 6303


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's my 38mm sport!


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Good, I was not finding a lot of pics on the forum.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Febernovo said:


> View attachment 3998274
> 
> 
> With custom blue leather band


On traditional watches, leaving any of the strap-bars is a no-no. In this case, it actually gives it more of a watch-feel. Well done


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Thank you for showing us your Apple Watch.
The steering wheel looks interesting as well.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

^ It's a Chevrolet Volt. I never noticed those buttons light up blue until now. Haha.


----------



## RobG (Mar 19, 2009)

I sent myself an image of the classic Swiss train clock and viewed the image on the Apple Watch to get a sense of how the watch might look if Apple allowed third party faces.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I must admit it's a sexy smart watch.


----------

